# just for pets is closing down. 25% off everything in store.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I heard the two owners are closing down just for pets, and marked everything and i mean everything 25% off, and might be morning stuff down more as time goes on. they will be fully closed at the end of the month.

they are located at belt line and coit north west corner in Richardson.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Another one bites the dust...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep, and this was a good store, and friendly too. this one I'll miss..


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so I went in there today, and they still have a few things. I was able to pick up a small fish net for 75 cents, flourish iron 500ml for 4.50, and a eco mod pump.(it mods the maxi jets in to circulation pumps) for $6.50. they aren't fully closing. they are just closing the shop and will be doing service. oh and now they are up to 60% off. but used is the price it's marked.

they had some 20g high and 20g long tanks.. they had a few stands that where $50.00 a 20l/29g a 20 high and a few others. so around 20 dollars for a wooden stand not bad. still had a few canister filters fish for planted tanks pretty much gone had some angels, tiger barbs, cherry barbs, and tetras.. still had south America and african cichlids.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

tomorrow, April 28th, is the final day. went today & stuff pretty picked over. have cichlids mainly and some SW stuff. 75% off all new & fish and 35% off used. have wood stands and tanks for sale.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> tomorrow, April 28th, is the final day. went today & stuff pretty picked over. have cichlids mainly and some SW stuff. 75% off all new & fish and 35% off used. have wood stands and tanks for sale.


was the metal or wooden 55g stand still there? I'll have to stop by there and see if anything good is left.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

yes the wooden one is there was a metal stand on top of it but not sure if it was for a 55


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> yes the wooden one is there was a metal stand on top of it but not sure if it was for a 55


COOL, that was the one. I found a 55g on the side of the road nothing wrong with now looking for a stand.arty:


----------

